# C праздником, айтишники!



## zaq

*17 мая на отмечается Всемирный день информационного сообщества. *

27 марта 2006 Генеральная Ассамблея ООН приняла Резолюцию, в которой день 17 мая провозглашался *Всемирным Днем информационного общества.*
Ранее этот день назывался "Международным днем электросвязи" или "Всемирным днем телекоммуникаций ООН" и праздновался по решению сессии Административного совета Международного союза электросвязи (МСЭ). 

_Почему именно 17 мая? Дело в том, что 17 мая 1865 года в Париже, после 2,5 месяцев нелегких переговоров было подписано первое международное Телеграфное Соглашение и основан международный Телеграфный Союз («International Telegraph Union», с 1932 года известный как «International Telecommunications Union» (Международный Союз Электросвязи). 

На сегодняшний день Международный Союз Электросвязи – специализированное учреждение ООН. Среди целей союза – содействие развитию международного сотрудничества в области улучшения и рационального использования всех видов электросвязи. Сегодня в International Telecommunications Union входят более 180 стран мира, штаб-квартира учреждения находится в Женеве._


*Этот день — профессиональный праздник всех программистов, системных администраторов, интернет-провайдеров, веб-дизайнеров, редакторов интернет-изданий и всех остальных людей, занятых в сфере информационных технологий. *



*Поздравляю всех с этим праздником!​*




​

_P.S. А как выглядит в вашем представлении обыкновенный айтишник?_


----------



## Fox

*Кто такие Айтишники?*

Кто такие айтишники и кто такие компьютерщики?

Давно пора научиться различать одних и других.

Первые получают по пятачку в месяц, управляют стратегией развития
систем на своём предприятии, ездят по приглашению вендоров и
интеграторов на Мальдивские острова и в Мадрид на семинары, повышают
квалификацию за счёт фирмы на различных тренингах, высказывают своё
мнение о перспективах айти-технологий вообще и ерп-систем, в частности, носят хорошие костюмы и часы и рассекают на тойотах и бэхах, последних годов выпуска, между квартирой на Кутузовском, работой, а по пятницам - загородным домиком, когда не выпивают камю на вечерних встречах, и всегда недоступны по обоим своим мобильным телефонам, потому что после работы они «развлекаются» с любовницей, а во время работы «развлекаются» с ними.

Теперь о компьютерщиках. Эти парни (хотя бывают и девушки)
знают все последние достижения хайтека и разбираются во всех
современных технологиях, программируют на всём, что умеют произнести и написать, наизусть помнят скорость вращения шпинделя винчестера,
разность в частоте процессоров в герцах от интел и амд и первые 128
бит ПЗУ МК52, отвечают за все вопросы, так или иначе, связанные с компьютерами: от исправления посыпавшейся базы данных до вёрстки поздравительных открыток, за что получают зарплату, как у айтишников, но без последнего нуля, подрабатывают "халтуркой" в близлежащих продуктовых магазинах, где и отовариваются тем, что пьют прямо на работе, если живут в квартире с родителями, или дома, если в той же квартире, но с женой, по субботам ездят на папиной "шестёрке" или "бэхе" времён падения берлинской стены на дачу, где меняют парадные джинсы на треники с лямочками, а после, иногда моют голову, потому что «развлекаться» в халявном интернете можно и так.






​*
Поздравляю! *


----------



## Mila

*Пусть компьютер отдохнет, 
Монитор пускай заснет,
Мышь день отдыха имеет. 
Не до них нам всем сейчас. 
Мы пришли поздравить вас 
В праздник нужно веселиться. 
Стол накрыть, на стулья сесть, 
Пить вино и вкусно есть, 
Видеть радостные лица.
И за тостом тост пойдет, 
И один другого лучше. 
А компьютер подождет. 
Что ему? Ведь он непьющий.​*..


*Поздравляю всех, кто занят в сфере информационных технологий!​​*


----------



## edde

С праздником, друзья!


----------



## akok

Поздравляю!


----------



## Drongo

Спасибо друзья.  Шучу, поздравляю всех спецов.


----------



## zaq

*Fox*, как то мы по-разному понимаем термин IT. 
Мне казалось, что носить "звание" "айтишник" могут все, кто занимается информационными технологиями, в любом их виде.
И этот мир очень, очень широк. И там много достойных людей, настоящих "трудяг".
Но, в любом случае, праздник - это всегда хорошо.


----------



## MotherBoard

Поздравляю! Привет всем!


----------



## Вархаммер

Поздравляю НАС с прощедим.  А насчет IT -щников, *zaq* прав на все 100%. Звание IT -щников имеют право носить, все кто занят в сфере IT технологий. Начиная от программистов и сисадминов и заканчивая операторами ЭВМ (правда не знаю куда причислить электроншиков).
А то что обрисовал *Fox*, очень похоже на франчей 1С. Будь проклято на веки веков их племя полупрограммеров, полубухгалтеров. Раньше на работе всегда конфликтовал с этими нелюдями, постоянно приходилось подгонять сетку под их капризы.


----------



## Fox

Вархаммер написал(а):


> Будь проклято на веки веков их племя полупрограммеров, полубухгалтеров



   
Да Вами, батенька, гордыня управляет

Но, понимаю, сложно 




zaq написал(а):


> Fox, как то мы по-разному понимаем термин IT



Да, видимо по- разному, я указал разницу в раздаче "пряников", а что имели Вы в виду, не понял :unknw:. Такое впечатление, что я Вас обидел или обидел представителей ай-ти ( к коим и я принадлежу  ).Но увы, жизнь сама расставляет все точки над И.


----------

